# Carbon Fiber?



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

So i was just wondering if anyone has done anything on the interior with carbon fiber, and if so, where did you get it and how much. Show pics if you have them please. Thanks in advance


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

come on, no has done anything with carbon fiber on the interior of there car


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have seen some pics some time ago with c.f. on the silver parts of the console running up along the stereo. I for the life of me cannot remember who did it, but it didn't look bad at all.*


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

if you think you can make your own pieces tell me how much you need, and i might be able you get you some.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Ebay has carbon fiber dash*

Ebay has carbon fiber dash for the GTO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...170429782QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120170429782


I stumbled across your post looking to see if anyone had this. I think I would prefer the Marble burl


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

this may help you out some. there is also a pic of a 66 or 67 gto with carbon fiber dash inserts. i think i'm going to try it.

http://www.coolbulbs.com/carbon_fiber.asp


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

You know I tried promoting that here, and it did not work out. To each his own, but it could be the way of the future. The Blue Devil Vette should be sporting some, and this is a sign of the times. The Corvette also sported fuel injection long before many of the average cars did. I think with future fuel standards being set, Carbon fiber is a very realistic solution to maintaning the 35mpg by 2020? standard set by GM. Every pound of weight is an issue in my opinion. Unfortunately carbon fiber is far from cost effective to manufacture, but regardless of cost it could become a nesecity in the performance industry with all these god dang tree huggers.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*carbon fiber*

To me the carbon fiber look has been played out and is getting tired and stale, but that is only my opinon. If you want it, try P.F.Y.C PARTSFORYOURCAR.com or EBAY


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Personally, I'd like to replace all the aluminum painted plastic parts with real brushed aluminum.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*trim*



BV GTO said:


> Personally, I'd like to replace all the aluminum painted plastic parts with real brushed aluminum.


Check EBAY there is everything on there


----------

